# looks like a dock?



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

any idea what this is? i haven't noticed it here before.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you're referring to the plant with the "feather" leaves, it does not look like any dock growing on my place. It looks more like some type of fern.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yep. the plant centrally located within the frame...just south of the burdock and just east of the yellow dock. the stem and leaf stems remind me of burdock...but the leaves are all wrong. i have a jungle of burdock...this ain't it, lol. i have never seen this before.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

no one?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you have any of the same type of plant w/a flower on it? It looks vaguely familiar, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

no, but i plan to let it grow to see what happens.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

When it gets a flower, LMK and I'll see if I can come up w/what it is. I have a couple of books that I used in college that are pretty good for iding most plants.


----------

